# Some pics



## Lasiodora (Mar 27, 2003)

*Some pics (updates)*

Here's my Avicularia aurantiaca.  I got it as a 1/4" sling


----------



## Lasiodora (Mar 27, 2003)

This is my favorite of the spiders I own. My female Phormictopus. She's about 5".


----------



## Lasiodora (Mar 27, 2003)

And finally here is my Nhandu coloratovillosus


----------



## vulpina (Mar 27, 2003)

Nice spiders!!!!


Andy


----------



## Code Monkey (Mar 27, 2003)

N. coloratovillosus has become one of my favorite Ts. Fast growing, gorgeous, feisty but manageable attitude - just love mine. Nice to see other people with this great T.

Hoping my little P. cancerides sling turns out female like yours as well.


----------



## Tangled WWWeb (Mar 27, 2003)

I like your taste in spiders.  I really like the genus Phormictopus.  My female P. cancerides is definitely on my " wouldn't part with it" list. 


John


----------



## Lasiodora (Mar 27, 2003)

Thanks guys, 
I was going to post a pic of my P.smithi but the batteries of the digital camera I borrowed died.   I'll give the batteries a rest. Maybe I'll be able to squeeze some life out of it and post the pics later.

That Phormictopus just looks better with every molt. She has some nice purple highlights.  The Nhandu is looking better than my A.geniculata of the same size. They really are fiesty. It rarely kicks hair, but easily rears up when annoyed.
Mike


----------



## Lasiodora (Mar 27, 2003)

Here is the Poecilotheria smithi pic. It still has a way to go before adults colors show up. It's about 3"


----------



## Lasiodora (Mar 27, 2003)

Recent B.Klaasi pic:


----------



## Lasiodora (Mar 27, 2003)

H.hercules at burrow entrance:


----------



## Lasiodora (Mar 27, 2003)

Here is a good view of its oblong abdomen:


----------



## Lasiodora (Mar 27, 2003)

The quality of some of the pics aren't that great. The camera I was using was acting up. This is as good as the get until I own a quality camera of my own.
Mike


----------



## Henry Kane (Mar 27, 2003)

Where on earth did you acquire a P. smithi and (if you don't mind me asking) what did you pay for it?

Atrax


----------



## Lasiodora (Mar 27, 2003)

Hey Atrax,
I got that smithi from Tommyspiders. I'm hoping I can get some more of those.  I would give you a price but it brings back bad memories .
P.S I also have a P.penderseni
Mike


----------



## Nixy (Mar 27, 2003)

Beautiful bunch you have there.
Our N. coloratovillosus is about an inch now ( yay) and we can't wait till it gets some more size.
But the markings are starting to show up real nice already.


----------



## blackacidevil (Mar 27, 2003)

You have awesome spiders, dude.  That's a great collection.

How bis is your H_hercules?


----------



## Lasiodora (Mar 27, 2003)

Thanks.
The hercules is about 1.5". I never see him. It's always in its very elaborate burrow. I use fishing line to get him to come up to the surface.  I run the line across the top of the dirt near his burrow entrance. He comes up thinking its food. He gets a reward for coming up (Nice fat cricket).
Mike


----------



## Henry Kane (Mar 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lasiodora _
> *Hey Atrax,
> I got that smithi from Tommyspiders. I'm hoping I can get some more of those.  I would give you a price but it brings back bad memories .
> P.S I also have a P.penderseni
> Mike *


I can imagine about the bad memories but still, what an awesome pokie to have. Now that I think about it, I really can't even recall having ever seen one listed anywhere for sale. That's a rare pokie you got there. I'm guessing it came from a European bloodline? I'd love to see more pics as it grows up. Same with the P. pederseni. PLease keep updating?
I'm not familiar with Tommyspiders. Do they have an on-line pricelist?
If you came across any more available P. smithi, and if you don't mind, please pm me to let me know. 

Thanks.

Atrax


----------



## Lasiodora (Mar 27, 2003)

Hey Atrax,
Tommy is actually a breeder.  He doesn't have a website. He always has a table at the reptile shows here in the area. Two shows I know he attends are the NY metro reptile show and the Penn Hamburg show.  I don't know what bloodline it's from, but I'm sure it's euro. I'll pm you if he has any smithis for sale.
Mike


----------



## Code Monkey (Mar 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nixy _
> *Our N. coloratovillosus is about an inch now ( yay) and we can't wait till it gets some more size. *


You won't be waiting long. I got mine last June when she was about 1.25", she's now at least 5", she's the fastest grower in my collection.


----------



## MrDeranged (Mar 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lasiodora _
> *Hey Atrax,
> I got that smithi from Tommyspiders. I'm hoping I can get some more of those.  I would give you a price but it brings back bad memories .
> P.S I also have a P.penderseni
> Mike *


Heh, I remember when you bought that thing.  As far as I know, I think you got the last one from Tommy...

Scott


----------



## Henry Kane (Mar 27, 2003)

Man, the things I miss out on here. The hobby seems quite popular here among the..ummm...hobbyists, you'd think the local exotics dealers would get a clue and bring a decent stock of inverts to the reptile shows. But nnnnooooOOOOOooo. Why should there be anything but rosies available to the invert hobbyists? Rosies are great and all but I already have 4. How about one of the other 799 species of T for once? 
I can't wait for the ATS conference. *sigh*

Atrax


----------



## petitegreeneyes (Mar 27, 2003)

Really nice spiders, Mike.
 I have a Hercules that just molted and we are going to put it into a bigger cage this coming weekend. You have me intrigued now on the abdomen. Like you said they stay underground and I can't wait to see its size now. Got to love your Nhandu, I sure love mine. The B.klassi is a doll! 

Becky

P.S. and of course I love your pokes!


----------



## Lasiodora (Mar 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrderanged _
> *Heh, I remember when you bought that thing.  As far as I know, I think you got the last one from Tommy...
> 
> Scott *


Scott, Lol, that was the last one. I was only getting a pendersons that day. Then I saw the smithi. I couldn't resist.

Becky, 
That has to be the wierdest shaped abdomen I've seen on a T.  That's what I find so interesting about them.
Mike


----------



## Valael (Mar 27, 2003)

I think I'm going to have to go with Code, even if I don't own it -- I absolutely love the look of that N. coloratovillosus.


----------



## Lasiodora (Oct 1, 2003)

2 pic updates. First off is the Phormictopus:


----------



## Lasiodora (Oct 1, 2003)

#2 She's 4.5" BTW


----------



## Lasiodora (Oct 1, 2003)

Last pic. This is my female P.smithi.  I give everyone who has taken pokie pics a lot of respect.  Getting her to feel comfortable out in the open was difficult (the lighting was also an issue). She was very patient with me though and never showed any sign of aggression (she did dart away from me a couple of times )


----------



## Lasiodora (Oct 1, 2003)

#2 It's a little blurry, but it shows off her colors well. Taking macro shots without a stand is almost impossible.


----------



## nemesis6sic6 (Oct 1, 2003)

*hey*

wow that P. smithi is really something.

good luck with it, find it a male when it matures, I know it'll be hard. expose them alittle. 

have a nice day

geo


----------



## Midwest Art (Oct 1, 2003)

*P. smithi*

P.  smithi, once very common in Europe, have rarely been available in the states.  Spiderlings were imported in 2001 and only a few have made it here since.  It is believed by some that the natural habitat of P. smithi was destroyed due to fire.  P. smithi should be reserved for private breeders, those who already have them in their collections as captive breeding is critical to the survival of this beautiful species.

N-Joy
Art


----------



## Lasiodora (Oct 1, 2003)

Don't worry Art she's in good hands .
She's not ready for breeding though. Maybe in a year.
Mike


----------



## Lasiodora (Nov 5, 2003)

Some more pics:
First up is my versicolor on my earthstar plant.


----------



## Lasiodora (Nov 5, 2003)

Next a very upset klassi


----------



## Lasiodora (Nov 5, 2003)

After she calmed down


----------



## Lasiodora (Nov 5, 2003)

My ruhnaui


----------



## Lasiodora (Nov 5, 2003)

Finally, my redslate


----------



## Deliverme314 (Nov 5, 2003)

The more I see pics of pokes... of ANY sort... the more I wish I wernt so deathly afraid of their venom


----------



## Lasiodora (Apr 26, 2004)

*New addition*

I picked up two of these little guys at the hamburg show. I hope to post better pics of them when I borrow a better digital and i'll update the pics of my other stuff. In the meantime here's the T.apophysis
Mike


----------



## manville (Apr 26, 2004)

You have really nice tarantulas! I like the P smithi a lot too


----------



## Tony (Apr 27, 2004)

Very nice pics...
Manville, tearing up the boards once more I see........
T


----------



## greensleeves (Apr 27, 2004)

Lasiodora said:
			
		

> Finally, my redslate


Is it just wishful thinking, or does that pokie have a greenish tinge? It seems to have the same kind of greenish hue as the Psalmopoeus cambridgei.

Ack, just what I need, a green pokie to tempt me, lol. Although I think I'll hold off until they breed P. metallicas with emerald green in place of the blue - if that ever happens I will probably go insane.   

Greensleeves


----------



## rosehaired1979 (Apr 27, 2004)

Nice Pics I can't wait till my B.klassi grows up  Also if ya come across any P.Smithi PM me as well my husband is looking for 1.


----------



## Lasiodora (Apr 27, 2004)

*Thanks Guys*

GS,
The rufilata does have a greenish color to it with red hairs. It just molted yesterday into adult size. I'll wait until it hardens up and post a new pic.  They really are beautiful and are one of my favorite pokes.

RH,
I sold that female P.smithi about a month or two ago. It'll be a little while before there are anymore in the US.

Mike


----------



## simplicity (Apr 27, 2004)

Both your N. Coloratovillosus & H. Hercules looks very beautiful !


----------



## Lasiodora (Mar 30, 2005)

Got a chance to see my female Citharischius crawshayi. First time in a year and a half. She's about eight years old.
Mike


----------



## Lasiodora (Jul 5, 2005)

Haven't posted any pics of my spiders in quite awhile. Thought these were nice. Both molted last week.
Mike

1.B.ruhnaui
2.Male Phormictopus


----------

